# Smokey Mountain RR



## mwpeber

Took a visit to The Smokey Mountain RR this summer and have a few great pics to share. Don't recall much about the history of the RR, but it was a nice ride from Bryson City to Dillsboro NC. We took the ride in an open air car. Would recommend to any rail fan who is in the area with their family and is looking for a day trip.


----------



## Big Ed

Great pictures I love the "junk".:thumbsup:

The history?

Their site.

http://www.gsmr.com/explore/history/history

Looks like an American Flyer Locomotive's frame sitting there, it has the whitewalls.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the photo tour ... looks like a really fun place. I especially like their model layout.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I like all the junk outside better.:thumbsup:

That is what T mans back yard would look like if he modeled real trains.


----------



## Cape T/A

Cool stuff! I guess I need to get some pics of the trains about 5 mins from my house, you all should enjoy them.


----------



## Reckers

Cape, thanks for the photos and the recommendation----I've considered that trip before when planning a vacation, but haven't gotten there, yet!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Cape, thanks for the photos and the recommendation----I've considered that trip before when planning a vacation, but haven't gotten there, yet!


Your thanking the wrong person Len.
see the OP.


----------



## mwpeber

I got the idea of making the visit after watching an episode of Tracks Ahead with my 3 year old son (he is glued to the screen every time that show is on).

Here are a few more pics of their layout.


----------



## mopac

Great pics and thanks for taking us there. If I am close to the area
I will be sure to visit.


----------



## broox

Can you give me a google maps link to the area, please. pretty please with sugar on top?. 
I wanna look at the birds eye view of that railroad, especially the 'junk' parts. Seeing as my layout plan is not complete I might get some inspiration for a mini bone yard :thumbsup:


----------



## broox

well google maps is super low res for me :/ https://maps.google.com.au/maps?cli...53&ei=zjCGUNe_OaP_iAewuICIBw&ved=0CJcBEPwSMAA

Whats another (US Based) website that allows aeriel views? I know a few aussie ones (nearmap.com.au if you wanna stalk around Australia), but they don't do the US :laugh:

edit found a pretty good map on this site http://www.city-data.com/city/Bryson-City-North-Carolina.html

in the corner choose the MSN Map, and birds eye or aerial view :thumbsup:


----------



## mwpeber

The scrap yard was down the line from Bryson city pretty close to Dillsboro, NC.

If you follow the SMR track down the Tuckasegee River toward Bryson city the scrap yard is just before the first river crossing. I haven't been able to find a satellite view that has any images close enough to be of any help.


----------



## mwpeber

I'll take that back. That link you provided boox had an OK closeup of the scrap yard.










They say this is the locomotive that was in the crash for the Fugitive movie.








Matt


----------



## rogruth

Yes,that does seem to be the Fugitive loco.I understood that it was just a hulk when it was used in the movie and was left there as a tourist attraction for the GSMRR.


----------



## broox

Now I need to go watch "the fugitive" 

Thanks for following it up Matt, I didn't follow the line far enough it seems! Cheers.


----------



## norgale

I find the junk interesting too. Like what are they doing with that boiler? maybe it's all for parts. I'll take that old tender and make a cottage out of it and live in it. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

You might want to read some reviews on the train ride before you go.
I guess certain times of the year would be better.

Some, http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...untains_Railway-Dillsboro_North_Carolina.html

There are more.


----------



## rogruth

You want pretty leaves and chilly breeze go in the fall with many other people.

You like trains,train rides and interesting scenery go anytime.


----------

